# New house....no boadband :-(



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

What the best pay as you go options on mobile 4G devices? Would like as much data as possible, but don't want to be paying £50 a month for it.

Need something till I can get the broadband enabled.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I borrowed one of these from my father-in-law when I moved into my current home and had a month of no broadband:

http://www.three.co.uk/Discover/Devices/Huawei/E5573bs-322_4G_Mobile_Wi-Fi?memory=0&colour=White

They seem to have a deal where the device cost £39, and the 15gb sim costs £20.

I bought a EE sim though, as I get good 4G signal with them. Something like this. 
I cancelled it the day I got it so I would only pay for 1month.


----------

